# New Cannondale Topstone Carbon



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks good. I like it a lot. 

https://bikerumor.com/2019/06/20/ca...lls-a-new-frame-with-kingpin-rear-suspension/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

More:

https://cyclingtips.com/2019/06/can...rst-ride-review-prices-weights-specs-details/

Quite a few proprietary bits. Not a big fan of that part.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Nice looking bike (although the paint scheme makes it look like a 3T Exploro copy). I like the fact that designers aren't limited by the UCI when innovating gravel bikes.

I can live with the odd stem and bar. At least the steerer is standard 1 1/8" (thus I can use any standard stem and bar).

However, I think Cannondale is committing a serious sin by requiring a custom wheel dish on the rear end. This is automatically a deal breaker for me, as I have several 12mmx100/142 wheel sets that I swap between bikes. The bottom bracket situation isn't ideal either, although being a taller rider, the wider Q-Factor works for me, however, the limitation on cranksets is defnitely a problem.

The final straw for me is not having a Frameset Only option. 



CyclingTips.com said:


> And while the rear end uses standard 142mm-wide hubs, _*the rim has to be dished over to the non-driveside to keep it centered in the frame*_. This actually improves wheel strength by evening out the spoke bracing angles, but it also means that off-the-shelf wheels won’t work without modification (which won’t always be possible). *And then there are all the proprietary parts required, such as the custom bottom bracket spindle and custom chainring spider*.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Finx said:


> Nice looking bike (although the paint scheme makes it look like a 3T Exploro copy). I like the fact that designers aren't limited by the UCI when innovating gravel bikes.
> 
> I can live with the odd stem and bar. At least the steerer is standard 1 1/8" (thus I can use any standard stem and bar).
> 
> ...


Yep, those are the issues I was alluding to above.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Too many proprietary parts. I also have to wonder about that rear triangle with only one pivot at the seat stay-seat tube junction, but nowhere else. How can that pivot without creating large stresses on the solid carbon elsewhere?


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

My modified aluminum Topstone... primarily used on MUT's and Rails to Trails....


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Toona said:


> My modified aluminum Topstone... primarily used on MUT's and Rails to Trails....


Interesting concept.


----------

